# Caad9 RAW pics please



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

Was wondering anyone out there with the caad9 raw color would post a pic of their bike for myself and I'm sure others to see. I have seen one with Token wheels and it looks awesome. I am thinking about getting one but it's always nice to see what others have done to their pride and joy. Thanks.


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

check this thread


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I take some new shots of mine on the weekend and post them here. In the meantime...check:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=27038&page=12


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks guys although I have seen these pics I appreciate the time and effort for your reply. I own a system 6 with an SRM and would like to have a lighter bike for hillier races/crits. I like the caad9 for its stiffness and handling. I love the system 6 but there are some races I would rather not risk that bike as it is my pride and joy. The caad9 would be my training, winter, get around bike and I have a pretty good deal lined up for one. Looking forward to getting it soon.


----------



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah. I have the same setup - CAAD9 crit racing; Sys. 6 longer crit races and long, long rides / races. 

Wors out pretty well, but I don't think you're gonna get the CAAD 9 lighter than the Sys. 6. You'll need a full on carbon fork, Dura Ace or better components, etc.


----------



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

It will be complete D/Ace and ritchey components but without the weight of an SRM. Not trying to get it lighter as in 14-15 lbs but just don't want it to be heavier.


----------

